# how do I make my eyes look less droopy??



## lah_knee (Jul 15, 2005)

lining your top lashline VERYY thinly from the corner of your eye to mid-way... and then from mid-way to the end of your lashline should be lined thicker. try to make a straighter line across, rather than following the shape of your eye. the thicker the outter area is, the more it looks like your lashline (and eye) is lifted.


----------



## missunderstood (Jul 16, 2005)

I have big eyes and they tend to make me look "sleepy" so I have to make them look more alert. I've heard that using white eyeliner on the bottom lashline generally makes you look more "awake". I used a light lilac eyeliner because I didn't have white and it really does work.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 1, 2007)

yeah, white eyeliner on the bottom lid works wonders!


----------



## Evey (Nov 1, 2007)

^ ditto...


----------



## Azuresyren (Nov 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_lining your top lashline VERYY thinly from the corner of your eye to mid-way... and then from mid-way to the end of your lashline should be lined thicker. try to make a straighter line across, rather than following the shape of your eye. the thicker the outter area is, the more it looks like your lashline (and eye) is lifted._

 
Great advice - this is what I always do!


----------

